# Do You Believe in "Magic"?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, since I have a blog for my English Lop, Mississippi, I figured that I would start one for my heart-bunny, my pride, my love and my joy....

For those of you who don't know Magic, or those members who are new, here is Magic's (long) story: 

In March of 2005, my mom agreed to let me and my sister each get a rabbit...we did our research, constructed a beautiful 2-story cage, got all the supplies and did everything we could to prepare.

Our neighbor down the road had about 7 rabbits inside a dog kennel...so me and my sister decided to adopt one of his rabbits, to give them a better home. I was immediatley drawn to my Magic-boy, because he was black, scared looking and just too adorable. 

Of course, I thought Magic was the girl and it ended up that he wasn't, so within the first few weeks a dozen names came up and a few went down, when I finally decided upon Magic-Star....although most know him as just Magic, or Madgii, or Madge, or any of the other many nicknames granted upon him. The reason for this name? Magic reminds me of blackness...which is his solid colour (as well as his hidden brown) and I chose Star to add onto that, because he has those beautiful white markings that reminded me of stars lost in the black sky.

When I first got him, he was supposedly 10 months old, which would of made him 1 year that May 2005, but I didn't care. I picked his birthday to be June 6th, 2004. Either way, month-off, or month-on, he's still about 3 years old. 

Magic & Autumn had 28 children together, 9 deaths, 4 litters. (This was before we realized breeding mixes wasn't a good idea). We loved all the babies we were blessed to raise, and we sorrowed at the loss of those who passed, as well. 

In February of 2007, I heard of a sport called rabbit-hopping, and I knew that Dutch were good at it. After hearing that Magic looked like Dutch, I figured I would try him out in the sport. Let me tell you something, training a rabbit to jump obstacles is difficult, but you can create a better bond, a better relationship, and the rabbit gains your trust and all-in-all, you understand each other better. I never thought that Magic would ever jump higher than a 9-inch single-parallel, but now look at him...his Long Jump record is 18 inches and progressing; and his high jump is on the average of 17 inches! 

Magic is one of the sweetest bunnies, to come out of his shell so softly, so unknown, and so afraid of what it would be like. He must of have the time of his life before being sold at a livestock show, because when I first accquired him, he was potty-trained, despite is lack of trust with humans; but eventually our bond grew. 

One day last summer as we were preparing for an Agility compeition at the local county fair, Magic stood against me, he showed fear his eyes and I knew he was scared. The fact that he did that, made me love him so much more, because I knew he trusted me, and I knew he knew I loved him. 

Magic has such a great personality, such a quiet, yet sweet disposition and he's such a smart little guy, so easy and fun to train (despite some ups & downs), but with all those bad things, the hardships and the fights, he shows deep down that he is a great bunny, and I couldn't ask for anything more for my first bunny, my :heartsheart-bunny:hearts.

Emily







I <3 You Magic!


----------



## michele (Mar 6, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 6, 2008)

Lovely story Emily! Magic is gorgeous


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 6, 2008)

Why thank you Michaela, and Trailsend.

Also, I have my first "story" to update Magic's blog...

Every morning when my sister and I go to check the bunnies, I open Magic's cage up (it's all metal, door opens up and in, and it sits about4+feet off the ground) so he can poke his head out and give kisses and cuddles. Plus, it makes him happy. 

Well, apparently this morning I forgot to relatch his cage door. So, for all the hours (6) while I was at school, and then until an hour ago, make that 7 hours, his door was open! :shock:

I am SO lucky he didn't jump out...4 feet is a long ways for a bunny to fall...of course I've had babies fall from less than that height, and they were perfectly fine, but since Magic is almost a senior (well, he is a Senior), and depending on how he landed, it probably might not of been too good; unless he scaled the front of his cage (there's about 2 inches of plastic boarding in front of his cage...it protects the wooden cage underneath) and then scaled the side to the straw bales, he would of been ok, hopefully.

So, I go out there about 10 minutes ago...and I was leaving, My sister shouts "Wait! You forgot to shut Magic's cage." Poor guy  He must think I'm trying to kill him! I went back and latched it, don't worry. 

Oh, but if it was Sippi who had been in that situation...oh wow, his evil knieval instincts would have kicked in...his "teenage" hormones would have told him he had a [cough] imaginary [cough] parachute on his back and he would have jumped....let's only hope his ears would of broke the fall.! 

Emily


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 6, 2008)

magic's cute 

he look's like my doe oreo


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Magic_girl; Oreo is so cute.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 7, 2008)

So we're getting ready for a huge 12-14 hour long rabbit show tomorrow! Yay  Magic isn't going, since it's just an ERBA (Evergreen Rabbit Breeders Association)sanctioned show, meaning there's no pet classes...but we're still happy to be compeiting!!

This show season we have been on top of it! Litteraly (sp?)!! We have been going to all the local (and non-local!) shows that we can get too, because we want more wins for our rabbitry & rabbits. 

I won't be on tonight from about 5:45 until about 7:00 pmtomorrow (oh this is Pacific US Time ) since I'm gonna be SUPER busy. 

I'm just waiting for my sister to finish up curling her hair, then we're off to pack up four bunnies (Sippi, Savvy, Willow and Brucey!) and yea. Then it's off to our 4-H meeting at 6:30 and then we're leaving from there at 8:00 to take the rabbits to the fairgrounds....so we won't get home until like 9 about, and then I'm going straight to bed since I have to get up at 5:00 tomorrow morning! (I dont -have- to, but I need to clean myself up and do make-up, etc. and then yea...boy am I gonna be tired tomorrow night!) 

So all in all, this weekend is going to be ballistic and hectic and tiring. My friends have a dirtbike race on Sunday (track is right behind my house...) so don't expect me to be on much this weekend! Lol. 


Well I just hope that our bunnies do great at the show! I'll update you all ASA we get home! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I have a thread for the Show Results, you can find it here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33945&forum_id=8

The next show we're going to is in April. It's a 4-H Show, which means there'll be a pet class which means my cuddly bunny (Magic, ) gets to come! Yay! We'll be taking either 7 or 8 rabbits, all depends on if Lily hasany milk (which if she does, can she still be entered in a show?) and if Kalea is old enough to enter....So otherwise we may just take 6! Either way it should be fun. 

At the last show (March 8th) I was watching everyone else cuddle their bunnies and I wanted Magic to be there so badly so I could cuddle him, but no...he wasn't there  and the bunnies we had with us, well I just didn't want to cuddle them...I wanted my heart-bunny ,  That sounds mean, but I -did- cuddle them, not for long, but for some while, and I brushed them a lot too, so that counts, right? 

Well Magic's not -much- of a cuddler, but I just like holding him and showing him off. 

Oh also at the rabbit show, we put signs on Bruce & Sippi's cages that said "Stud Fee:" and then the price, right? Well this one girl comes up and asks to hold Bruce, so I let her and then she asks us questions about if we like showing, how long we've been showing, etc. Then she hands him back to me and leaves....the signs go off. Why? She thought he was for sale for $20! Uhm, sorry but can you not read? And why would I sell him for $20? 

Oh, wow. And -no offence to you all who show bunnies, none at all.- but doesn't it seem like some rabbit owners (who show) are so selfish/pushy? It always seems like the people who are here that we show against a lot are so nasty- they take up more room than actually needed, bring unncessecary items - who brings a TV to a rabbit show? - and they're just so blah.... Well, either way I still have fun, and I just ignore the excessively rude....

Well, I'll update more of Magic later!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everybunny! Dis is Magic! I sneak-ed onto my mommies' account betuz her is away right now, doin' sumsin! Ooh! So I am goin' to tell u allz abowt me, cince my mosther did nawt do a vary dood jawb! 


My entyre nayme is Magic-Star Griffin-Lucas R. I relly luv my middel nayme, it's just so cuutte!!!! 

So I am an almost 3 year old bunney; I am blac and wyte and barown. I have two wyte paws (front) and I have a wyte strype on my rite showldur, that actualy comz from my chest area. Most of me is blac, but I have sum barown splotches on my body....I am beleevd to be of Amairicun Saybel and Dutch antcesstorrey. 

So I have a lots of kidss, mayb you sawed that? I am vary activ in the Northwest Hoovs, Paws & Clawz 4-H club....wutevr that meanz. I be jumpin' for sum tyme now...and I'mvary good at it. I perfur long jumpin' (from one point to another point) betuz I can fa-LING my body dat far-sz, but I tant jump in da air strait up vary high, so dat tis y i perfur long jumpin. 

Well I am a show-bunneh. I have won lots of wibbons - they are dese perty colourful strands of whatcha-ma-kall-it that my hooman hangs over da cage after I wins it FOR HER! Gawsh - us bunneh's do so much to pleaze our hoomans and they tust shut us in tages! hmmpphhh! I tant tolerate it much mor! 

Well, I have won a lot of those wibbons, yes, like 9 or maybe more zan zat. I like to be showed, but I don't really 'ppresheate da fairs, tuz, well, wut's so "fair" about dem? I hate how lotz of pee-pol come to "view" me....it's scary...they mite hert you or sumthin. I likes 'ttenshun, jus not from straingers. Da fairz are noizy and dey smell funky and it's vary hott at sum fairs....

Well today i'm just relaxin in my tage, but my mommy is gonna take me up to the house soon  betuz I want to come up to cuddle and play and learn.


My heero is Fourrest Dump, betuz even win he touldn't run, he stell did.  


Well, I gawtta Hop, talk wifs u latur!
Lovs, Magic


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2008)

Awww. Magic what cute entry!!:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 10, 2008)

Wy, sank you Emanny (Amanda'snickname) 

Magic


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 12, 2008)

So I just got back from an hour in the rabbitry. All was going well, and Magic was having fun pretending to be a horse, lol. How, might you ask? Well you know how horses stick their heads over their stall doors to take a peek at things? Magic was doing this out his cage door, and it was so adorable. He would watch Sippi run like a maniac and jump head-first into buckets and he'd get this look on his face like "Haha, what a retard is Sippi!" and then he'd run to the back of his cage.

Oh and Sippi was just being the normal turd. He jumped onto the kennel and jumped onto the shelves - looking for treats? Mischeif? BOTH! lol. He did that a few times, despite being taken off immediatley (ahem, when he was immediatley seen, who knows how much damage could of been done before our eyes caught sight of a bunny climbing a shelf?) and then yelled at...but no, to our predicaments he'd just get on up and do it again!:grumpy:After we told him NO and he does it right as we're watching...what a little booger...


Oh right, back to Magic. I was holding Lily and clipping her nails and she flipped out and jumped onto the floor (don't worry, she's fine and it's wasn't that far of a fall, nothing broken, she's all good) and then Magic was looking at me with his head all sideways like "What the heck was that, mommy?" It was too adorable...lol. 

I'll take some pictures of him tomorrow  yay! Lol. 

Also, I was doing what Rosie had suggested to get him to bond with me a little better and not be head shy and he was doing it! I put my hand in his cage about level with his head and he would nudge it and scent it and just sniff it. He did it three different times so I went and tried with Bruce, who, being the submissive guy he is, just touched my hand with his nose and plopped it directly on the ground for a long nose rub...which he got and deserved :biggrin2:. When I tried touching Magic's nose/face though, he sort of backed away and cowered. I guess he'll take a little longer to be better bonded with me :?but of course, it can't take just one day..... 

So tomorrow I plan to read the entire "Bonding With Your Bunny" Guide written by our very own FLASHY!!!!! It's super long - 19 pages! - but the info is fantabulous....if you haven't checked it out and are having trouble bonding with your bunny, I reccommend it  So I'll read that tomorrow during school if I finish the WASL and have time after I'm done with my math work, so yeah. 

Has anyone ever heard of/read the book "Rabbits For Dummies" by Andrea Pavia? Well, during this week I've committed myself to reading the entire thing and you know what? I'm actually learning some things I never knew before...!!! Yay me! 

Well, I guess that's enough for now; Please reply though! I don't see much replies  and it makes me sad  But of course I know you all want cute pictures of Magic, so you'll get some tomorrow of him just chillin and being a bunny  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 12, 2008)

Ohkay, I decided to not let you guys wait...here's some pictures/vids of Magic....of course they're a few weeks/months ago, butenjoy!! hehe  




Landing a jump during an indoor training session  




More jumping...another one of his :clover:Lucky indoor training sessions... 




Magic @ Spring Youth Fair last may...It's coming up soon! I will take LOADS of pictures....we'll have 8 rabbits there so we'll come back with probably a zillion photos. I def. wanna get some video of Magic jumping there too  




Me N' Magic at his first compeition - Pocket Pets Division...we weren't in 4-H yet...and this was just like 4 months after I got Magic  




Magic looking P'oed at Thurston County Fair last year...he didn't do so good ribbon-wise :nono




See that perdy sign at the left? We made cage cards for the bunnies at TCF :wiggle

Okay, now some VIDEOS! 









Ok, enjoy and please reply!  

:heartsEmily & Magic :tongue


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness!  Great videos and pics! You should post more videos! I love seeing Magic jump! He's so good!

KP and Buns


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 13, 2008)

Thankies! I will get more videos the next time I train him....maybe tomorrow since you're coming over 

Emily


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 16, 2008)

Everytime I look at your photos and videos, it makes me want to go outside and teach Keiran how to rabbit hop. How about you send Magic hear to help Keiran learn, haha.

Magic is soo cute, and so talented. :inlove:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 17, 2008)

Aww Thanks Montana, lol. 

Unfortunately, I would have to come too, lol.  Just kidding. Haha. I couldn't bare to part with my Magic-boy.

I have some new pictures for ya'll of him! If you haven't read my rabbitry blog (I'll post link later ) then here you go: 




*Just watchin the other bunnies do their thing!*




*Not paying attention *




*Saying Hi!* I LOVE this picture of him! So cute and the angle I got it at is wonderful!*




*"What?!"*




*Looking down from him cage!*

So that's it! I actually think my sister took some today, but I'm not sure. I'll have to look and then upload them later. 

So today I was petting Magic and working on bonding with him and doing as Rosie suggested again. He was very happy with making sure my hand and fingers belonged COMPLETELY to him! Lol. He kept rubbing his chin all over them to make sure everybun knew I was owned...! I figured out that he's not so much head-shy as nose/mouth shy. He doesn't like me to pet his nose and he very rarely lets me take a peek at his teeth - which I need him to let me do to check for maloclussion and such...(we give our bunnies once-overs about 3x a year and Spring Check-ups are around the corner! We check over them all for mites, fleas, abcesses, cuts/scrapes, scabs, check their teeth, their feet for sore hocks, their toenails, their foot padding, their eyes, everything... we write this info al down to keep in our records (we've lost the previous ones... :shock:, but we'll keep these ones) and it also includes their age, their stats, showing info, etc.) 

So anyway...I was just working on him with petting the nose, etc. And usually when I reach out to pet his whole body, he slumps to the back of his cage, well this time he actually stayed in the front! I was sooo happy! I also was able to pet just his nose to his forehead and stuff! Well, themiddleof his nose up anyhow. But darn I was soo happy!  

Istill have to read that bondinginformation by Flashy, but once I do, I am hoping the tips and information I learn will work wonders for me and Magic's, and other bunnies', relationship!

Emily & Magic<3


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I have been training Magic quite a lot lately! and I have some new videos of him too! Here are the links - please excuse the comments on them, apparantely someone has problems with how I train my rabbit, and they think I have no CLUE how rabbit hopping should be, for unknown reasons   - I know I have these vids. someplace else, too. But I will put them here too  

The first video (I'm not sure if you've seen this one, or not, but oh well!): 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap0ON1YMZRs&feature=user]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap0ON1YMZRs&feature=user[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8p_2HkggVo&feature=user]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8p_2HkggVo&feature=user[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsyhKjMIzUk&feature=user]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsyhKjMIzUk&feature=user[/ame]

Those are pretty much the three "newest" ones. The first vid. was taken a few weeks ago and was lost in never-never-land, and I just found it so yah. ENJOY!!! I will take some new pictures of him jumping.... don't worry!

Anyhow, he has been doing EXTREMELY well on jumping and I think he's going to really kick it up at Spring Youth Fair! I am excited to see how he does then, and there's two days of it, so the first day I will probably use as a little practice/warm-up course and the next day I will really have him going for it, but if he does good both days I'll still be happy for him!  

Other than his jumping, he's just the same old Magic - always curious and watching the other bunnies run around on the floor. Always wanting me to open his cage door for hugs and kisses in the morning - and always SO curious as to what Im doing! He loves to watch me and see what I'm doing- especially if it involves hay...  lol. 

Whenever I come in, in the mornings/or at night, he always makes sure I pay attention to him and unlock his cage door/open it so he can sway his head out and watch us do our chores. He has learned the command "back" for when I am opening his cage (it swings in and up and I clasp it too the roof; it's all wire  ) so he doesn't get smacked with the wire door (ouch!) and he's very good with this command. 

I'll probably take him out for some cuddling and training tomorrow.  And that means pictures and videos! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought I'd update Magic's blog, since I haven't done so in a while. 

Yesterday was really nice out, and my 3 nephews and my neice were over (Oldest is 12...?) so me and my sister decided to harness up a rabbit for everyone and let them walk them....BAD IDEA!Well, my 12-year old Nephew was the only one was was brilliant at handling the bunnies.  

It all started out ok, everyone got a bunny they wanted to walked, brought them to me, I showed them correct fitting of harnesses, and then I told them where to take their bunny to walk it. Ok, so far, so good! Everyone took turns walking different bunnies, etc. The only bunnies that didn't get walked was our blind rabbit, Artie, and Karlee's bunnies whom we were babysitting (only us were able to handle them, note.) lol. So there were no breedings - which I myself, was pretty amazed at this. I figured at least we'd have a few incidents of boys with girls, but nope, everything was clean! There was only one "fight". Magic got a taste of Sippi, and Sippi bled a little bit, but nothing major and he was ok. This "fight" happened because my 8-year old neice wasn't paying attention to walking Magic, and he saw I had Sippi and BAM! He rushes under his jumps, and attacks Sippi, but luckily I was right there. 

Well can you imagine a tinsy 5-pound bunny verse a large 9 1/2 pound bunny? Who would win? You're probably thinking Sippi right? Nope. I guess you could say Magic "Won" although the fight was broken up before anything else happened. It was pretty difficult for me to pull them off eachother, but I managed! Lol. 

So by this time, Magic's super cranky, and I put him back into his cage (still harnessed) and me and my sister decided to give ANOTHER lesson on how to PROPERLY handle the bunnies, etc. Well this point, all bunnies were put away except the example bunnies. The kids lost interest, (of course...) and so I went on to training Magic. 

Did I mention Magic was SUPER cranky? The kids didn't know how to handle him on the leash, and most of the time they were dashing behind him in the efforts to keep hold of his leash, as he bounded across the ground. So he was very angry with the kids, since they didn't know how to handle him, even though they'd been told COUNTLESS Times not to tug, not to run after/chase, etc. 

So when I bring him onto the course, he does the first round completely fine, except for a few stallments at the first jump - leading me to believe his directionals had somehow been undone whilst being led by maniac children - this infuriated me, but he did do ok. The second round, he clears all jumps, making it to the 25 inch. long jump. He stops. He NIPS my knee as hard as he can - and I didn't realize what he was doing until I felt a sting! - and then he chases after me and nips my ankle! I of course, yell at him, give him a little pat on the shoulder and promptly take him to his cage after un-harnessing him. I look at him, ask him what the h*ll was wrong with him, etc. 

Then later I come back, feeling sorry for yelling at him and giving him a disciplinary pat on the shoulder, and I apologize and he snuggles up next to me for a few minutes. 

All-in-all, the day was pretty wacko with the bunnies, but we made it to the end; besides some mishaps of two bunnies being dropped, their all ok. (They were dropped, because my neice andnephewthink that when the bunnies struggle it's good to just release, and not hold on tighter...ugh, this made me VERYangry and they were in majortrouble and I explained to them a lot that if the bunny strugglesdont just let go!!!!Hold onto the bunny tightly, so s/he doesn't fall!)No videos, or pictures from yesterday's "mishap" but I'll try to take some pictures of Magic today, and maybe some video if we can get some of the kids out leading the bunnies - after a very prompt lesson on handling! lol 

Ahhh, well please reply!
Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2008)

Well turns out our camera is being a pain in the butt! It has fresh batteries but now it wont turn on! I'm hoping it's ruined so then we can get a better camera with sound on the video options, etc! All I hope, is that we're able to snatch off the pictures on that camera first! heheh. 

So I wasn't able to get any pictures/videos, or anything. Today we started SPRING CLEANING! YAY! :biggrin2:NOT! lol. We washed all the dishes and water bottles...how many food/water dishes and water bottles can one rabbitry have for 9 bunnies?! A LOT! We probably have about 20 dishes and 15 bottles! And only about 9 of those each are used! Well, we need the extras! 

Tomorrow, we'll be cleaning ALL the cages (after we somehow set up a 9-hole ex. pen out in the yard! :?) and bleaching/disinfecting them! The floor will be cleaned, bunnies will be switched to different cages, and oh boy, it's going to take probably all day! Well, we have some little helpers who will be joining in on the fun! :dude:

And then at 6:30 we have a 4-H meeting!  Karlee, if you read this, FINISH YOUR POSTER PRESENTATION! .

Well I think I'm gonna go check up on the bunnies and bring Magic inside for some cuddle time!  

Emily & The Spring-Fever Bunch


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 4, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I love your youtube videos! I can tell you've put a lot of time and effort into building the course and training him to do each jump. Magic looks like he's doing really well (I know how hard it is to get a rabbit to follow instructions). It's also really cool that you are taking video of his progress because then you will always be able to look back on it and remember all the good times


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> I just wanted to say that I love your youtube videos! I can tell you've put a lot of time and effort into building the course and training him to do each jump. Magic looks like he's doing really well (I know how hard it is to get a rabbit to follow instructions). It's also really cool that you are taking video of his progress because then you will always be able to look back on it and remember all the good times



Thanks! Yeah it takes me FOREVER to decide which jump combinations I'm going to make/build for a certain training day...and of course I have to decide where to place the jumps, etc. lol.  

Yeah it is pretty hard to get him to follow my directions, but he does do very well. He knows right, left, stop and go....well he doesn't know "Go" very well, lol.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello everybun! 


Today I decided to bring Magic up, because my nephew kept begging me to do so at 11:00 last night...lol. So we set up an exercise pen (VERY LARGE) in the kitchen, laid out some newspaper, and also put two carrots and a water dish in their for Magic. 

Usually, Magic doesn't care for "hoomans" when he's up at the house, but today he couldn't stop pestering every*thing* that passed his cage....!! This made me happy, because he REALLY wanted some cuddles and pets! I told my neice and nephew to sit in their with him and they could pet him etc. 

I was sitting in their with him after trying to clip his nails (he hates being flipped on his back, and he's my fitt & Show rabbit... I Really need to work with him!) and well, you know how cats lay with their front paws over your leg, and their rears on the floor?! Well, Magic did that to me! He just laid their for quite a while, whilst I pet and stroked him. I was SO happy. 

Then after that, he sprawled out next to Kalea's ex.pen and started falling asleep while I pet him and groomed him (don't worry, with a brush, not my tongue ) It was sooo adorable! No, I didn't get pictures/vid. because my camera wasn't working and I had to take the bunnies back out to the rabbitry and clean the house before my mom got home with the batteries!  but I will take some pictures of Magic, Kalea and the others later today, so you'll have some pictures in about a few hours, ok? Lol. 

Emily


----------



## trailsend (Apr 4, 2008)

I am so enjoying your blog! I am going to watch the videos right now! 

LOL at you brushing Kalea and not litterly grooming him :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> I am so enjoying your blog! I am going to watch the videos right now!
> 
> LOL at you brushing Kalea and not litterly grooming him :biggrin2:


Thanks. Actually I was brushing Magic, lol.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, so if you haven't read my other blog about Sippi yet, you should probably do so here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29619&forum_id=6I've updated it today with a story and picture of Sippers! :brownbunny

Anyway, Magic couldn't stop being a love-button today and all he wanted was my undivided (is that right? For some reason it doesn't sound right, lol.) attention. He wanted pets, hugs, kisses, loves, EVERYTHING! Lol. He couldnt' stop kissing me, which was very sweet. :inlove:

I cleaned out his cage, both underneath and inside, and he was very upset when I took away his brown paper! :tongueAs well as when I removed his hay box for clean, fresh hay, he was angry! lol. He was probably like "Where is she going with my posessions!? :huhI've peed and pooped on those! They're mine!" Lol. 

I *did *give him back his hay box, though and he was thankful:bouquet:....I think....:rollseyes

Here's a picture of my guy, happily eating his pellets, grass and oats: 







More pictures on the way!! I will take more when I go out in a few hours to check up on Lil'Lea (Kalea). 

And here is a video of him, with some preview of Kalea, Autumn, Bruce and some of the other bunnehs! :woohoo





I will update w/ more pictures/stories/videos later! Enjoy! 

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cute pics of Magic. He sounds like a little lover boy.  He's doing so good in rabbit hoping too. Have you been training him? I can't wait to see some more videos and all of him jumping!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Karlee! 

I was going to train him on Friday, but all the bunnies had exercise for about 3 hours each, and he was just pooped afterwards, so I was glad I hadn't put him on the training course. 

I have some pictures that I will upload later today of him on Friday. He was such a tired boy  


Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 13, 2008)

OK, I will have some pictures from Friday's playtime. The bunnies had about 3 hours of exercise on Friday, while we cleaned the rabbitry and ridded it of the nasty bug infestation that we have. We killed quite a lot of the nasty little boogers, so we don't have much left to kill. 

We hurried really fast to build all the ex. pens, and make them bunny-safe. Some were bigger than others, and we ran out of NIC cubes, so Magic& Willow had to take turns in a small ex. pen. Whilst one exercised, the other sat in the carrier, still able to enjoy the grass and the fresh air!

Anyway, the bunnies all enjoyed their much deserved playtime! They binkied, dug holes, talked with friends, etc. They had much fun and were VERY exhausted at the end of the day!! They surely must of had a good nights' sleep from all the fresh air they got! 

Lily and Kalea got a HUGE ex. pen and Kalea didn't even try nursing on her momma! Yay!  

Enjoy the pictures:




Autumn




Artie - He's such a cute little poser! 




Savvy! Chomping on some grass  




Kalea checking out her FAV toy! 




Lily watching out for her baby and enjoying the tunnel!




Bruce diggin a hole




Lily, Kalea and Autumn. 




Sippers - If you can't tell what he's doing, he's rubbing his chin on his ex. pen (also Kalea's cage indoors ) 




Willow, sitting her turn in the carrier before she goes inside. 




Magic in his carrier outside. 




Oh tired boy! This was after lots of exercise and fun!




My same, verylovey, tired boy!




Autumn porking out on grass, and hay, after her day outdoors. See the grass hanging out of her mouth?




Willow in her cage. She's still longing for the outdoors by the look on her face! (She's looking out through the double doors out into the rabbitry-yard).




Lil'Lea enjoying her hay after spending all day outside  

So the bunnies had loads of fun. 

Today, Magic & Autumn had a wedding! Magic was a little hard to control, because he was VERY happy that all the girls were around him. He even mauled his flower girl - Savannah. I was picking her up, and he grabbed her fur and all, but no one was hurt. It's hard to explain but you had to be there. 

Savannah was the flower girl, and oh my goodness she was great at throwing the bucket! I should of got a video of it. She was soo funny! lol. 

So the wedding was very good and all. 

Magic has been SUCH the lover boy lately. All he does is give me kisses and hugs and loves. It's very adorable. He really knows that I'm his mommy and all, and it's soo cute. His bond with me just seems to grow everyday! Today he was coming to me when I called (and I was sitting on the floor and he was in his cage up high) and he would look down at me and all. I was saying "Jump Magic, are you gonna jump?" because it looked like he wanted to jump into my arms. lol. 

Well, I think I left you guys with plenty of stories and pictures for today!  

Enjoy!
Emily


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG you had a wedding!! 

I think Artie is just way too cute for his own good. I love the name too it's just all too much cuteness! Great pictures of the buns.

So when should I expect you to show up here? :biggrin2:


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 13, 2008)

Awww, those pics of all the buns are soo cute! I love them all. 

The wedding was perfect! Savvy did a perfect job at throwing the flower bucket around.  Magic was very _happy. _Poor Savvy though. Getting _almost _raped.  

But anyways, the wedding was very cute. Except Sippi not being able to see cause you sat in front of him. Haha. :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes trailsend, we did have a wedding lol. I'm sure it would of been horrible if Karlee (FallingStar) hadn't been there helping us! Lol. Well, let's see, I can arrange a trip to Ontario this summer! Lol. I'd LOVE to come to your place!  

Karlee, i know lol. haha Sippi will get over it! lol. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey everyone! I haven't updated in a while, so I thought I would. 

I haven't trained Magic in some time, but hopefully he'll get out and work on his newly painted jumps! that's right! Yesterday] me, my sister, and Karlee (FallingStar) got to work on painting all of Magic's jumps really nicely. (Don't worry, I'll get pics of them all when they're done!). They are all painted white, with stripes, crosses, or splatterpaint decoratively painted on them to make them more unique. They are going to be gorgeous when all finished and we have to finish them all today! 

Yay!  Thankfully, the weather is cooperating quite a bit so hopefully we'll be able to finish the painting quickly and without rain!  

Magic is probably sooo anxious to get back out on the jump course! Oh wait, did I say probably!? I mean he IS! The other day, I had him out on the grooming stand, and he was constantly standing up against the wall that seperates our part of the shed from my mom's boyfriend's part. The wall doesn't touch the roof, so it leaves about a foot gap between the wall & roof. Well, Magic Leapt into the air and tried to jump over this wall! Luckily he didn't make it and I was right there when he did it, and when he came down, I just kind of grabbed his face with my right hand, and his rump with my left hand to stop him from landing on his neck. He came down head first, and almost tumbled off the side of the grooming stand. If I had walked over to get something, or do something, and he had done that, he probably would have fell right onto the ground and hurt himself.! :shock:

Fortunately, he's ok. After that, I took him out on the jump course. He wouldn't jump the biggest jump, but he did do two smaller ones. When he didn't jump the big one (he just kept digging, wanting to wander off) I got kind of worried, that maybe, since he hasn't been out in a while, he probably forgot everything! So he really needs to get back out and get training! Especially since the Spring Youth Fair is next weekend and he's jumping both Sat. and Sunday! 

Well, I think that's enough for a story, but here's a picture of him after the show last weekend: 






I love how he's sitting! He's just enjoying being home from such a long day!  

Anyway, today when he jumps, I'm just going to work on some small jumps. Nothing too big or anything. I'll work him back up to the big jumps. Since Spring Youth Fair has small jumps, I want him to know that he will be able to jump them, etc. He's used to jumping long jumps or high jumps that are about 26 inches now, so I'll bring him back down to a minimum of 8 inches, with a maximum of 15 inches. That should get him back into gear, and then I'll just have to continue working him back up. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow I haven't updated this in forever, so I'm sure it's time I should!

Lately I've been taking Magic out and training him. He's been doing very good on the course. He's so good at following commands - he knows, right, left, and when I click my tongue he goes forward! He's just like a pony! Hehe. He has been doing excellent with his jumping too! He doesn't fake out before jumping and he's been more apt to jump the scarier jumps too, which I'm proud of. 

It's adorable how he stands up and looks at how he's going to approach a jump before he actually jumps it. 

I'll have to get some video and pictures of his training session later this evening.

I'm not sure I've mentioned this, but Magic is soo picky! He-hates- it if you put grass or hay in his food dish! He'll dig it out....apparently only pellets, treats andsome greens are allowed in his food dish! 

Of course, he hasn't lost hisaffection towardsme!Healways greets me at his cage door forkisses and pets. 

Here's some pictures from Memorial Day Weekend and somefromJune 18th.- yah it was a while ago, but they're the latest pictures I have of him! - 




- Eating his salad! 




- Whatcha got for me? 




- Aren't I adorable? 




- Just relaxing with me. 



Here's also a video of the rabbitry and introducing the bunnies. Their's sound on this video! Also shows our set-up and training course!





Enjoy! I'll update later with some more pictures and videos!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! It's been a while since I've updated this!! About 4 months, lol! 

Magic has been doing very good lately - many of you remember his bout of Gastric Stasisa few months ago:imsick:- he's been fully recovered for a while now, although in October he showed signs of getting it again, but luckily we stepped in quickly and were able to prevent it.  

He is starting to get much more affectionate:inlove::kiss1: than he has been in the past few months!! He always wants his cage door open and will beg for kisses!! It's so cute!:blushan: This morning he was kissing the camera!!  Aww! I will definitley get a video of it tonight when I go to feed them  

His jumping has been going excellent as well and he's been putting that to use for when he's in his exercise pen! By jumping over the easily-cleared NIC panel (Which is only 12" high, an easy task for Magic to complete! lol) So I had to solve that problem by putting a "lid" or "fence" on top of it so he wouldn't escape any more: 




<<See the covered pen to the bottom left? That's Magic's pen, lol. You can actually see him in it too, hehe.:biggrin2:

He is starting to get more antsy aboutbeing fed, too. He will throw tantrums if you don'tfeed him, and he'll pace around in his cage whenhe knows you have the food, lol. I think it's because he's on a diet and is only get halfof1/3 a cup of food 2x daily. :eats:

He is actually picking up onhis litter-box habitsvery well, too!:litterhealthy: Im very impressed by that! He uses it mostly to pee in, and he poohs some init but also on the wire, so it drops onto the pan.Hopefully he'll get fully trained all the way and then hewilllearn how to use it inside! Time to convince Mom to let him live indoors! Lol. :biggrin2:

I actually had her thinking about letting Sippi move in, (although he's no where near as good with his litter-box habits, as Magic is)....she couldn't say no toMagic if he was litter-trained! I already haveplans for where I'd put his cage and how I'd do it too!- 3-story high NIC cage where myTV is; I'd put a huge table over the the NIC cageto set my TV and accessories on....then I'd get a stool like Khermann has for Toby and hopefully Magic would wake me up in the mornings! Lol....(yes, I'm jealous of Khermann!) 

Okay, that's enough writing, here's some Magic pictures! 
The first few were taken a few weeks ago, and then they just keep getting more recent, lol. 









<<My sister took this pic...that's why he's shy, lol. 




I love this picture! It's currently my desktop background!  




He seems to know how cute he is...he's bragging! "Oh I know...I'm sooo handsome" :biggrin2:









not to sure about the dandelion stem - the flower was tasty, tho. lol




This was a "Heat of the Moment" shot. lol. I love the look on his face! So cute!




"Ahem!" lol. :disgust:














I think he's trying to impersonate another breed here....anyone guess which one? lol. 




He doesn't look to happy that he's making me happy by giving me cuddles, lol!




He's thinking....

Enjoy! More to come later! lol.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow! I love his blog! It's awesome.

He takes such good pictures, when bunnies _always _move or look away.. Lol. 

But I'm so glad that he got over Gastric Stasis, I thought Noel had it a couple of days ago, so I found your old post and got everything on that list! Hehe. 

But it needed up she didnt have it..:baghead

Anyways, Magic is such a cute boy! Keep us updated!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Karlee! I do have some new pictures from tonight's feeding...the lighting in the shed didn't allow a very picture when I took a video, so ya'll just have to wait until tomorrow, lol. 

Yikes! I'm glad that Noel didn't have it! God thing you were able to find out about it and so you would be prepared  

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

Your welcome! Lol. That's cool, you should post them.

I love looking at pictures of bunners..

And yeah, I was glad too. But I'm not sure what was wrong with her, maybe not a good day.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok. I will add them in a sec once they're done uploading from my camera and then onto photobucket, lol. 

Yeah, probably so. Give her a hug for me  :hug:

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, here are the new pictures of Magic from today! The first one is of him eating his pellets this morning. Sorry for them being kinda blurry :?














He thought the flashlight was pretty cool! Lol














I was just snapping as many pics as I could....lol




Giving me kisses :inlove:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2008)

Magic is beautiful


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you, Flashy  :biggrin2:

I just finished making a video of Magic today on my Windows Movie Maker. I started it yesterday, andtook me about 5 hours tofinish it. I spent so much time on it, I have the songs stuck in my head! Lol.:biggrin2:

I wish I could upload it to Photobucket or Youtube, but I dont know how to convert the files on my movie maker to be able too, mind you my computer is a Dell Vista. That's part of the problem, lol. :?

I do have that video that I promised, but I must wait for slooowwww Photobucket to upload it! Then I will post it here!

ETA: I'll also put in some pictures of a training session back in October where Magic was practicing weaving poles! >Here is the video on my Youtube: [ame=http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=7pKhWkmYbgo]http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=7pKhWkmYbgo[/ame]
:bunnydance:


Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok, here are some pictures of Magic's Weave Pole training session back in October. I need to get the weave poles back out and work with him on that. Anyway, enjoy! The video from today is at the end. 

This particular training session was working on Agility. There was an A-Frame, jumps, tunnel, Pause box, and the teeter totter. 





































And here is the video from this morning!  

http://s313.photobucket.com/albums/ll363/allbuns2008/Magic-Star%20Griffin-Lucas/?action=view&current=moremagic001.flv

Emily


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Thank you, Flashy  :biggrin2:
> 
> I just finished making a video of Magic today on my Windows Movie Maker. I started it yesterday, andtook me about 5 hours tofinish it. I spent so much time on it, I have the songs stuck in my head! Lol.:biggrin2:
> 
> ...


I make all mine on MovieMaker. If you publish the video (which I'm presuming you've done) and then just upload it to youtube. It will do any conversions itself, and may take a while, but I've not had a problem doing it that way.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Flashy!! It's working now!  I'm uploading it to Youtube as I type this. I will paste the link here when it's finished  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is the link to the video I made of Magic.  

Hope you all enjoy! Please comment too!  

[ame=http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkd5wBbRCm0]http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkd5wBbRCm0[/ame]

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 25, 2008)

:bumpAnyone?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 30, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> <<See the covered pen to the bottom left? That's Magic's pen, lol. You can actually see him in it too, hehe.:biggrin2:




wow they look like they;re having a blast there!
The pen is only 1 NIC panle cant the othe rbunnies easily jump over it? because my two 6 month olds can jump over two... but we have the smaller size NIC panel.. sorry im just a bit confused..

Prisca xx

p.s cant wait for more pics!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > <<See the covered pen to the bottom left? That's Magic's pen, lol. You can actually see him in it too, hehe.:biggrin2:
> ...



Oh yeah, if they want out, they'll jump over it. Usually the ones who jump over are Magic, Autumn, Mississippi (which is why he got a bigger pen) and Minnie (and she also got one with taller sides) and sometimes Ray and the other buns jump out too. 

We just have to really watch them.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey everyone! I thought it was time for an update of Magic! lol.

Did anyone watch the video of him that I made? I'd love feedback on it!  

A couple weeks ago I was home from school sick, so I brought Magic up to the house and set up an ex. pen in my room for him to play in. I gave him a box, and he had his litter box, too. I also put a good size chunk of carrot in there for him to munch on and he loved it! Lol

I was listening to music when he was up at the house, and his song (Oh Oh It's Magic - Pilot) came on my playlist and it was so funny watching him react to the music when he heard his name! Lol. 














"Why is that computer saying me name?" lol






Yesterday me and my sister worked on a photo set all day for Magic's photo entry in the "Winter Bunderland" contest. Here are some of the shots that we got, including the final entry: 































And here'sthe final entry: 






Well, I think that's enough for now! Will post more later!  

Emily


----------

